# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Clicking "User CP" requires a re-sign in on iPad

## jewelsharma

Hi Forum Administrators,
Every time I log-in via Safari browser on my iPad, and click on the "User CP" link at the top of the page, I'm required to sign-in again. Why is that?
(I'm not sure if this is unique to my iPad (1st generation) or if this has been reported/sorted already).

Another thing, the "Unanswered Thread" button on the side-bar of the page is missing when logged in via Safari on iPad. Instead, I see "Facebook" & "Twitter" buttons at the same location. Is there a fix to get the "Unanswered Thread" button back on the side bar?

Warm regards,
Jewel

----------


## arlu1201

Have you clicked on the "Remember Me" button when you login to the forum?

Do you see the Unanswered threads button between the Whats new button and the facebook button on the sidebar?

----------


## jewelsharma

> Have you clicked on the "Remember Me" button when you login to the forum?



No.




> Do you see the Unanswered threads button between the Whats new button and the facebook button on the sidebar?



Didn't notice if it was there, but will re-check and confirm later today.

----------


## jewelsharma

Yes the "Unanswered Thread" button is there on the side bar between the "Facebook" & "What's new" buttons, just as you suggested. Unfortunately, when clicked, it signs me out & opens the "Advanced Search" page.

Are these known issues?

----------


## arlu1201

When you login to the forum for the day, ensure that you click on "Remember Me".

----------


## jewelsharma

> When you login to the forum for the day, ensure that you click on "Remember Me".



Tried it, but it still logs me out everytime i click "User CP" at the top of the page, or "Unanswered Thread" button on the side bar.

----------


## arlu1201

Did you try clearing your cache?

----------


## jewelsharma

Yes, I tried after erasing all history/cookies/cache. Then logged in with "remember me" checked, still the same response. As soon as I click "User CP" or "Unanswered Threads" (button on the Side bar), I'm logged out. Has any other member observed/reported this behavior?

----------


## arlu1201

Which browser are you using?

----------


## jewelsharma

on the iPad, i use Safari.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok i will get this checked.

----------

